# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Почините пожалуйста оформление!

## worm

Просьба поставить в настройках стандартную тему vBulletin.

vBulletin хороший форумный движок, удобный. Но на этот форум зачем-то поставили кривое оформление. Зачем поставили - непонятно. Чем стандартное оформление vBulletin не устраивает?

Просьба запилить другое оформление. То оформление, которое сейчас стоит на форуме, отпугивает новых посетителей, неудобно читать темы.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

к сожалению, у меня к этому доступа нет, а админ этим заниматься не будет.

----------


## NEET

Если этот стиль не устраивает, другой можно выбрать в левом нижнем углу.

----------


## June

> Если этот стиль не устраивает, другой можно выбрать в левом нижнем углу.


 Полезная инфа. "Обычный стиль" намного читабельнее, по крайней мере для меня.

----------


## worm

> к сожалению, у меня к этому доступа нет, а админ этим заниматься не будет.


 Админу работы на 5 минут. Зайти в настройки форума и выбрать другое оформление.




> Если этот стиль не устраивает, другой можно выбрать в левом нижнем углу.


 О, спасибо!!!

----------


## worm

*plaksivaya_tryapka*, буду тебе благодарен, если ты просто перешлёшь админу ссылку на этот топик. Может быть Господин Администратор соизволоит зайти в настройки форума и выставить другую тему. Это должно сильно увеличить посещаемость форума. Форум перестанет отпугивать людей кривым оформлением.

----------


## теремок

Это не кривое оформление,а такая специфическая придумка.

----------

